# The Farmer’s Dog



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

If anyone has been considering trying The Farmer’s Dog, they have a Black Friday deal today for a free week of food.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Wow! That's more $ than I spend on me to eat! We do spoil our babies though 😍!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Yeah, unfortunately with the way their website is set up, it’s impossible to tell how much it is until the end. If I decide to continue our subscription, it will be for an imaginary 10 lb dog!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Just remember to cancel before the next shipment.... I looked at The Farmer's Dog. It would cost me more to feed just Simon for the month than it currently costs me to feed Simon, Lily, Leo, and four cats for the month.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Starla said:


> Yeah, unfortunately with the way their website is set up, it’s impossible to tell how much it is until the end. If I decide to continue our subscription, it will be for an imaginary 10 lb dog!


Yeah, most of those "specialized just for your dog" subscription services are set up like that. It's annoying to have to go though all the hoops, only to find out it would cost more than your house payment to feed everyone. I much prefer Chewy's "it's this much for a one time purchase, and this much if you set up an auto-delivery" model, especially since the latter gives me more flexibility on being able to get more or less product as I need (or don't need) it.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

With the price of that food, I feel even more virtuous about the (maybe???) 1.5 hrs including 50 min of oven time it took me to homecook yesterday. Assuming the ingredients cost me $20 (probably less), Annie eats half as much as Phoebe and Sundae, with the exchange rate that's $100 CAD a week for food.... I made around $66/hr cooking. Not too shabby!!! I'll stop whining to Annie about how long it takes to cook for her.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope your dogs love it, Ellen  Either way, let us know!


----------



## SteveS55 (7 mo ago)

My vet doesn't approve of those kinds of foods for Rhonda. I'll keep her on the Purina as long as she eats it and add some treats when she gets bored. A 16lb bag of her kibble is only about $30.00.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

To each their own. My vet is not a nutritionist, and I don’t need approval to feed my dogs as I see fit.

My dogs get a wide variety of foods. They will not be eating just Farmer’s Dog. They do not eat just Fresh Pet or just Food for Dogs or any other fresh food, partly because it is cost prohibitive, partly because I do not want a dog that needs to have one specific food to be happy and healthy. With the issues dog food manufacturers have had in keeping stock on the shelves, I’ve made a conscious decision to feed this way.

But this is to share a deal, in case others wanted to try it as well.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Totally agree that it's not good to have a dog willing to eat only one brand of food.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Christine.G (Nov 19, 2020)

DayZ has a veeeery finicky digestive system, and after trying many many foods, we stuck with The Farmer's Dog. It is expensive but DayZ loves it and her digestive issues have resolved. The food looks delicious - lots of veggies and lots of meat. DayZ was a big underweight due to her gut problems, but she has put on a couple of pounds and is maintaining her weight. 
It works for us!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I looked into it a year or so ago and then I saw the price! (I would be someone who would forget to cancel a future shipment). I thought about ordering a small bag of Tylee's frozen food when I was ordering from Chewy today- that looks similar to Farmer's Dog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> I looked into it a year or so ago and then I saw the price! (I would be someone who would forget to cancel a future shipment). I thought about ordering a small bag of Tylee's frozen food when I was ordering from Chewy today- that looks similar to Farmer's Dog.


I’ve never tried Tylee’s food, but I can say their chicken jerky is one of Peggy’s all-time faves.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

I got a first order when my DH went out of town for a couple weeks. He does all the cooking and food prep so i thought it would be easier for me. Beau loves it- it’s easy. I love it. Since DH has been back, we’ve been using a little each day with those his food, some kibble and some prepared fresh food. 

Outside of price, my only real reservation is that there are pulses in each recipe; chickpeas, lentils, etc. They do have a service where they send you the food portions prepped and you cook it yourself. I might try that next. It is very easy to cancel from the app which I thought was good.


----------

